# Inline Spinners



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Fishing is pretty slow lately so I'm going to obsess about my favorite lure of all time. Inline spinners are often looked down upon by "serious" anglers, but they are the first lure that I ever built confidence with, and they will forever have a place in my tackle box. I have larger 1/6 oz and 1/4 oz ones in my river bag, and smaller 1/8 oz, 1/16 oz and below ones in my ultralight creek bag. They catch anything that swims; bass, panfish, trout, catfish (channel cats get very aggressive at sundown), carp, and even buffalo fish (yes, hooked in the mouth). They are very aerodynamic to cast, have a pleasing vibrating report while reeling, and fish slam them very aggressively when they hit! In my gear I have Rooster Tails, Panther Martins, Mepps, Blue Fox, Joe's Flies, and BPS rip offs in a few styles. I almost always tie one on when exploring new waters. Does anyone else enjoy the inline life?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

kingofamberley said:


> Fishing is pretty slow lately so I'm going to obsess about my favorite lure of all time. Inline spinners are often looked down upon by "serious" anglers, but they are the first lure that I ever built confidence with, and they will forever have a place in my tackle box. I have larger 1/6 oz and 1/4 oz ones in my river bag, and smaller 1/8 oz, 1/16 oz and below ones in my ultralight creek bag. They catch anything that swims; bass, panfish, trout, catfish (channel cats get very aggressive at sundown), carp, and even buffalo fish (yes, hooked in the mouth). They are very aerodynamic to cast, have a pleasing vibrating report while reeling, and fish slam them very aggressively when they hit! In my gear I have Rooster Tails, Panther Martins, Mepps, Blue Fox, Joe's Flies, and BPS rip offs in a few styles. I almost always tie one on when exploring new waters. Does anyone else enjoy the inline life?


Yep...Spinners are fish catchers. I prefer Mepps especially Black Fury. Bucktails are great for Muskies.


----------



## Tio (Sep 22, 2017)

One of my favorite lures of all time. Like you said, they catch all species of fish. I just caught 2 steelhead today on a blue fox super vibrax. Nothing like that thumping blade being interrupted by a massive strike. I even pop them off the bottom like a blade bait, or bounce/flutter them down a run. So much I could say about inline spinners.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Black fury #4 , caught a 40 inch musky out of my kayak a few years back. Like rooster tails also until you use them once then they stop spinning


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I really liked the BPS Rooster Tail knock off when they were $1.99. Now at $2.99, it's only a few more cents to get a namebrand Rooster Tail.

I agree that the Mepp's Black Fury is an amazing spinner. I had a little tiny Blue Fox that I got at Walmart years ago for $0.99 that I referred to as my "magic spinner"; it caught many many fish for me until I lost it to a snag. I would stock up on them if I could find them, but it didn't look like any current Blue Fox model. That said, I like the Blue Fox Vibrax a lot, as well as the sinking Minnow Spin with the balsa body.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

My wife is a big fan of inline spinners after living out west for >20 years. They a definitely a primary lure style for trout fishing in streams & reservoirs with conventional spinning tackle. I've grown pretty fond of them for pond, stream & river fishing here in the Midwest as well. My ultralight tackle is definitely some of my favorite equipment to fish with. How's that new UL rod working out for you kingofamberly ? Mike


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

firemanmike2127 said:


> My wife is a big fan of inline spinners after living out west for >20 years. They a definitely a primary lure style for trout fishing in streams & reservoirs with conventional spinning tackle. I've grown pretty fond of them for pond, stream & river fishing here in the Midwest as well. My ultralight tackle is definitely some of my favorite equipment to fish with. How's that new UL rod working out for you kingofamberly ? Mike


I’ve only been able to really go out with it once, but it gets the job done! I look forward to putting it through it’s paces more once we get some warmer days. I’m already planning on adding a longer light setup as well lol.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Have used inline spinners over the years for different species but always tried to use something else that would work in their place. Seemed like no matter what type of swivel I would use always get bad line twist. But last year started using them again when I discovered Steelhead fishing and lol now I have a nice collection of different spinners and used them quite often with success this fall. Blue fox ,vibrex , roostertail mostly


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Mepps #3 white spinner has always been a go to bait for me. Cant count how many times that lure has out fished people.....walking around ponds in particular. For some reason I rarely use it in the river(probably should) but for pond bass fishing it cant be beat. Growing up my dad and I would always get some in our Easter baskets. A tradition I had to make sure the wife stuck with as well


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

An arctic grayling I caught ona size 0 Mepps in Saskatchewan this summer.
Love inline spinners for smallmouth and musky too.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Janns Netcraft, A store in maumee and bigtime catologue fishing outlet for any one who doesnt know them, has every thing you need to build your own for under a buck. Its a fun hobby and easy to do once you learn how to bend the wire. Start costs are a little bit,with a few tools and parts, but its like any other hobby. I like mine better than mepps. All the forward hardware is the same as mepps, but I can customize my tails to whatever color,length and material I want. You can build other styles, but I like the french blades like Mepps has.Ive always said You can fish the whole world with a handful of Mepps. I dont think thers a gamefish or panfish in North America that wont hit one


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

DeathFromAbove said:


> Janns Netcraft, A store in maumee and bigtime catologue fishing outlet for any one who doesnt know them, has every thing you need to build your own for under a buck. Its a fun hobby and easy to do once you learn how to bend the wire. Start costs are a little bit,with a few tools and parts, but its like any other hobby. I like mine better than mepps. All the forward hardware is the same as mepps, but I can customize my tails to whatever color,length and material I want. You can build other styles, but I like the french blades like Mepps has.Ive always said You can fish the whole world with a handful of Mepps. I dont think thers a gamefish or panfish in North America that wont hit one


I love janns netcraft..


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I think I’ll have to start making some spinners, Mepps are like 5 bucks + a piece these days


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

DeathFromAbove said:


> Janns Netcraft, A store in maumee and bigtime catologue fishing outlet for any one who doesnt know them, has every thing you need to build your own for under a buck. Its a fun hobby and easy to do once you learn how to bend the wire. Start costs are a little bit,with a few tools and parts, but its like any other hobby. I like mine better than mepps. All the forward hardware is the same as mepps, but I can customize my tails to whatever color,length and material I want. You can build other styles, but I like the french blades like Mepps has.Ive always said You can fish the whole world with a handful of Mepps. I dont think thers a gamefish or panfish in North America that wont hit one


please can you start post in 
tuckle making
building spiners
how you do that and few pictures.

spiner is eye harnes on wire in small version.

thanks snag


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

kingofamberley said:


> I think I’ll have to start making some spinners, Mepps are like 5 bucks + a piece these days


if you need longer rod look in 10'6" noodle rod,you can catch small fish and steelie to,super sensitive and long reach and when you fight steelie bend like noodle,it is all time loaded like spring,steelie can not trow the lure out.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I stopped at Fin, Feather, and Fur today and found some Luhr Jensen “shyster” spinners with wavy blades, that reminded me of old spinners that my grandfather had in his box... needless to say I picked up a couple lol


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

HappySnag said:


> please can you start post in
> tuckle making
> building spiners
> how you do that and few pictures.
> ...


Ill try Snag But I dont know how to post pictures


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

when you start post or you do post reply.
pick from top camera image and insert picture




  








boat 12




__
HappySnag


__
May 20, 2011








put the picture in your galery and click on camera image insert picture to post.


----------



## Raybo92255 (Feb 10, 2007)

I've been a fan of inline spinners when I was younger catching northern pike in Wisconsin and as one of my main stream lures as you've said to catch everything. This fall when the crappie were suspending in reservoirs eating yoy shad I trolled #3 silver or gold mepps spinners with the treble hook removed and replaced with a single hook with a small twister tail added. A double barrel swivel helps keep the line twist down. This lure was one of my main producers of crappie and the white bass liked them too.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

i used to make all my own spinners....alot cheaper when you are river fishing and donating a few to the river bottom every trip lol...


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Look up hagans and buy you components there. I highly recommend their spinner making machine. Get that and you can make any bend of wire and build any shape of all kinds of lure that use wire.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Flathead76 said:


> Look up hagans and buy you components there. I highly recommend their spinner making machine. Get that and you can make any bend of wire and build any shape of all kinds of lure that use wire.


hagans is great if you want to build lures in bulk...dont know too many people that want to build 500 spinners at a crack...
janns netcraft or lure parts online has a great assortment and smaller quantities for the occasional lure builder...
and they have premaid wire forms and wire and benders to make your own wire forms also


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

TRIPLE-J said:


> hagans is great if you want to build lures in bulk...dont know too many people that want to build 500 spinners at a crack...
> janns netcraft or lure parts online has a great assortment and smaller quantities for the occasional lure builder...
> and they have premaid wire forms and wire and benders to make your own wire forms also


If you purchase less than the minimum order you add a dollar to the price. If a spinner blade is 12 cents per unit and you only want one the price would be 1.12 for one unit.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Flathead76 said:


> If you purchase less than the minimum order you add a dollar to the price. If a spinner blade is 12 cents per unit and you only want one the price would be 1.12 for one unit.


ok cool i did not know that...they do have a great selection ...i will have to give them a try...ty for posting that


----------

